# Please help a noob understand



## StingRay999 (20/2/15)

Firstly I apologise if this has been discussed before, but I am unable to find anything on the forum. I want to start building my own coils and thus I am in the market for an RBA tank. My eyes fell upon the Kangertech Subtank Hybrid. The reviews on it looks good and the duel functionality is certainly a plus for me. Unfortunately it clearly states that combined with the sub ohm coils you must have a mod able to produce at least 30Watts. Unfortunately my VTR is only capable of 15Watt.

My questions comes in as follows. I currently Vape using 1.6 ohm coils at 8-12 Watt. That is my range and I am satisfied with the results. My intention was to build coils that are also in this range (1.2 - 1.6 ohm). Thus seeing as I am not planning to go sub ohm, would I be able to use my Itaste VTR with the Subtank Hybrid or will I also need a new MOD?

Your advise on the matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wesley (20/2/15)

Hi @StingRay999 ,

In my experience, the Subtank doesn't need that much power to reach its full potential, even on the .5ohm coil. I use this coil between 18 - 20 watts and it's perfect. With the 1.2 - 1.6ohm coil you will be fine with 15 watts.

However it may be a good idea to start looking at some more powerful mods for when you do decide to try out sub-ohming levels one day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/2/15)

In my opinion. Go for the Goblin and a good 50w box mod. Done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/2/15)

Hi buddy.

The mod you have is decent enough for the kanger subtank mini. At 15w ou can get good clouds of the device . I don't think your mod is sub ohm capable so using the 0.5occ coils and low builds on the rba are out but I could be wrong. 

Il look for a link of a fellow forum member using the subtank at ur wattage range .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (20/2/15)

Keep in mind that if your VTR still has the top ring, you will need to use the 510-extension tube to use anything like the Subtank Mini, because it is 22mm (The normal subtank hybrid is 25mm) and won't fit in the VTR like the iClear (19mm). If you the hack the top ring off, then you'll be able to a 22mm atty max. If you're going to get a subtank, get the mini as it's got the easiest deck to build on. There are 1.2ohm OCC coils available for the Subtank for lower wattage vaping. If you're happy at 15W, then all should be fine with the VTR, but as mentioned above , you might want to upgrade when you start looking for a more warmer dense vape. Wire-wise look at 28-30 Gauge

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

